# Conserving Energy and Heating Your Swimming Pool with Solar Energyتدفئة المسابح



## الطموني (2 أكتوبر 2012)

Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
لاتنسونا من دعائكم بالتوفيق و شفاء الوالدة


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (2 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم إشفي والدة الأخ المهندس الطموني شفاءا لا يغادر سقما إنك ولي ذلك والقادر عليه


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (2 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ الطموني وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## wael nesim (3 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا للرب وشكرا ليك يا باشا


----------



## mohamed mech (5 أكتوبر 2012)

الطموني قال:


> Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
> لاتنسونا من دعائكم بالتوفيق و شفاء الوالدة


أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفها
و أن يرزقك برها و رضاها عنك
اللهم أمين​


----------



## الطموني (5 أكتوبر 2012)

امين


----------

